# [SOLVED]Xfce z ikonami

## mentorsct

Witam, chciałem zapytać jak można ustawić ikony na pulpicie w Xfce 4.6 ?Dzięki za pomoc. 

PS. Spoglądałem już w Ustawienia->Pulpit->(zakładka) Ikony->Typ: pliki i aktywatory. Ale i po tych zabiegach nadal brakuje ikon na pulpicie.Last edited by mentorsct on Wed Oct 21, 2009 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

xfdesktop odpalony? Wlasciwie, jak Ty podnosisz to xfce?

----------

## mentorsct

```
xfdesktop[2635] is already running; assuming --reload

xfdesktop[2635]: starting up
```

A xfce normalnie mam przekompilowane tak jak w handbooku napisane i dpięte do slima.

----------

## BeteNoire

echo "xfce-base/xfdesktop thunar" >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge -1 xfdesktop

----------

## mentorsct

BeteNoire - poskutkowało to co napisałeś. Chciałem zadać jeszcze jedno pytanie, być może ono sie kwalifikuje na oddzielny temat ale chciałem zapytać jak zmienić na przezroczyste tło jak mam w ikonce np "Katalog główny" to te pole z tekstem jest na szaro a ja bym chciał zeby sie komponowało z tapetą. Da radę tak zrobić?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> BeteNoire - poskutkowało to co napisałeś.

 Dodaj, proszę, "[SOLVED]" do tematu.

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -1 xfdestkop, bez jedynki doda xfdesktop do world file przez co depclean go nie wyrzuci.

----------

